# Gerald Green is the Pick. Period



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Talk about smooth and athletic. And he shot 4-4 from 3 point range in the McDonalds game. He also threw down a couple monster dunks. He does have a tendancy to drift, but he is by far the best high schooler and probably the best wing in the draft.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

i agree 100%.....if he is still there when we pick, it is no question that we should pick him

him and travis together with bassy....wow


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Gerald Green has emphasized what I've said even more about him. He put out a J.R. Smith type performance. He seems very interested, we will have to see where he is expected to go and if we can maybe move down a few picks down to get him while acquiring another future pick as well. Green definitly seems the most intriguing of all the SGs coming out thus far.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Gerald Green has emphasized what I've said even more about him. He put out a J.R. Smith type performance. He seems very interested, we will have to see where he is expected to go and if we can maybe move down a few picks down to get him while acquiring another future pick as well. Green definitly seems the most intriguing of all the SGs coming out thus far.



:clap: 

The kid looks GREAT out there! An AWESOME stroke from deep, with or without a defender up in his mug. If we could trade down a few slots, draft Green, and get an additional pick to boot... I'd be rather happy with that, to say the least.

Gerald not only has the potential to be a superstar in the near future, he is pretty darn good... RIGHT NOW!


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

Just what we need -- another SF. Good idea.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

sanfranduck said:


> Just what we need -- another SF. Good idea.


He's a shooting guard.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

ebott said:


> He's a shooting guard.


I'll say... !!! This guy is shootin' the lights out!!! What a young talent... and a SG!


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

Why, because Chad Ford says so? Green is an Outlaw clone. He's 6-8 if I remember correctly, and his game is much more slashing than jump shooting. he does get some elevation on that shot, though.


----------



## theGame (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow, this Gerald Green is impressive! This guy will go top five, and I think we should draft him. His jumper is so smooth and fluid. After his performence today he will go 4th or 5th pick. Him and Telfair will be a great combo in the future.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

sanfranduck said:


> Why, because Chad Ford says so? Green is an Outlaw clone. He's 6-8 if I remember correctly, and his game is much more slashing than jump shooting. he does get some elevation on that shot, though.



You're OBVIOUSLY not watching the McD's All-American game, are you? I mean, if you aren't watching, then I can understand. I was completely skeptical of the guy until today. But, after seeing him torching the nets from long range, there's NO DOUBT that he's a SG... NONE!!! The kid can shoot the ball, create his own shot, and, of course, he can elevate with the best of them.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

If we are cannot get either Bogut or Williams, Green has to be the guy. He's a very good shooter right now. I love his potential. A very smooth player!

pg: Telfair
sg: Green
sf: Outlaw

Very nice young core to look forward too!


----------



## sanfranduck (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually, no I'm not watching it. Warriors and Bucks are going at it right now in a very entertaining game (insert joke here). So you guys are amazed because he's tearing up a bunch of high school kids?


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Just remember guys, I was one of the first on the Telfair band wagon, 3 months prior to us drafting him. I was the first here to really put his name out there as a guy we should look at drafting. I am the originator!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

sanfranduck said:


> Actually, no I'm not watching it. Warriors and Bucks are going at it right now in a very entertaining game (insert joke here). So you guys are amazed because he's tearing up a bunch of high school kids?


He's a high schooler, himself, you realize? Should we be impressed when a collegian tears up a bunch of collegians? How about when an NBA player tears up a bunch of NBA players?

Also, this was the McDonald's All-American game. Not exactly an assortment of typical high schoolers.

This doesn't guarantee great NBA success for Green, but yeah, it is impressive.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i missed it was the soccer game so if he looks that good against the other high schoolers lets see how he does agianst college and internationals in the practices.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't think Portland needs to trade down to get him. 4th-6th is about right for him IMO. He won't be NBA ready out of the gates but he has the most upside IMO than anyone in the draft outside of WIlliams or Bogut.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok before someone beats us to this and and takes it out of context...From ESPN 



> Unlike in some recent years, none of the players taking part in the game have said they would go directly to the NBA. Green has been mentioned as a possible lottery pick, but he said after the game he's going to Oklahoma State.


Now before we get too excited, I gurantee if this kid or any other HS player gets the nod that they will be a top, say, 5 pick, they will declare. This kinda comment is an excellent way of trying to guage interest in their stock.


----------



## ODiggity (Feb 23, 2005)

I think you have to look at a few different questions before you jump up and draft Gerald Green--

1. Is ZBo going to be ready for training camp? If not, it might be really good to spend the pick on a 4, since there are a few great ones out there, in Europe, college and even at the high school level.

2. Is the pick going to be more valuable as a trading piece, i.e. is Gerald Green going to make us as good as a seasoned veteran would, or is this draft looking better to other teams than its looking to us?

3. Is Gerald Green really what you're lookng for, as a high draft pick, as a player, and from a team standpoint? this team is going to be very short on veterans or people who have ever won anything. That, in the long run, may make these kids better, having someone on the team who has really won at the college or pro level, and maybe we have to use this pick to get that person. 

Whatever the pick or subsequent trade, the Blazers need a crapload more size in the backcourt-- Gerald Green would bring that, at some point down the road.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Gerald Green showed off a very impressive stroke from the perimeter tonight. He can also drive and elevate very well. I think he is worth the #5 pick. Is he a risk? Sure, MOST HS not named Lebron\KG are. But he shows the potential to be a VERY good NBA player.

He has the size
He can shoot from the perimeter (BTW a needed skill in POR)
He can take hs man off the dribble.

He was good. I think he is a surefire lottery pick, and I can't see any better pick for POR at #5 outside of Marvin Williams or Andrew Bogut.

He isn't NBA ready yet, but closer than any other player I saw tonight....

BTW, I really like MArtell Webster too. IF Green was gone, and Webster was in the draft, I would take him if I was POR. He is not as ready as Green (who isnt ready either) but he will be a good player in the NBA.

I was really impressed with Green & Webster.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

With Telfair, Outlaw and Green you guys would be set for about 10 more years.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

What looks better/promising?
Telfair,Green,Outlaw
or
Telfair,Outlaw,Williams Jr.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Also, I think you guys who are wanting to trade the pick are kidding yourselves. POR isn't going to get Joe Johnson, Ray Allen or Michael Redd for a player (Be it Miles, Outlaw, Khryapa) and our pick. That is just wishful thinking.

More likely to get a Jarvis Hayes or Jerry Stackhouse...WOW...sounds exciting huh?

Remember that last year, in what many considered a STRONGER draft (particularly in the lotto) all WAS could get for their #5 pick was oft-traded Antawn Jamison. He is a pretty decent player, but not the caliber of player who could turn POR around.

POR is better off keeping the pick.

Either trade up for Bogut or Williams (if he declares) or swing for the fences and go for a kid like Green\Webster\Taft\Splitter\Aleksandrov who could be an All Star caliber player a few years down the road.

I think both Green and Webster could be All Star caliber players down the road. Green to me, is further along than Webster. Sure it will take a few years, but this team isn't going anywhere for the forseeable future. Not until guys like Telfair, Outlaw, Monia, Khryapa, Miles and Zach (to a lesser extent) mature.

Get the kid with the best upside. That is the way to go. I am beginning to think Green is that guy.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

People who want to trade the pick....I dont think it's going to happen....

Why would we trade our highest pick in years? It's the first time in a long time that we have had this kind of a pick, and Nash has stated that he likes this years draft class....


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Finally everyone believes me when I say Green is something to look at at 5 or so. He has one of the biggest upsides coming into this draft and his jump shot is rather great. Very smooth. I think this could be our guy if Bogut is unreachable. Let's hope Green doesn't impress too much and get taken at 3 or 4.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I was at work during the game, how did Green look? What did he do well, what didn't he do so well in? Is he a legit 2 guard or is more of a "wing"? How would he look along side Outlaw and Telfair.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> I was at work during the game, how did Green look? What did he do well, what didn't he do so well in? Is he a legit 2 guard or is more of a "wing"? How would he look along side Outlaw and Telfair.


Looked like a SG to me. Real nice looking shot, decent handles, very good quiks. Kinda looks like the perfect kind of compliment to Telfair IMO. Definately needs to put on some weight, but he is muscular.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

A good McDonalds game doesnt make or break a player....Look at some of the past MVP's Ronald Curry, Kenny Gregory, Shaheen Holloway, Felipe Lopez, Jacque Vaughn, Othella Harrington, Rick Brunson, Khalid Reeves, Mark Macon, J.R. Reid and the list goes on.....


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> A good McDonalds game doesnt make or break a player....Look at some of the past MVP's Ronald Curry, Kenny Gregory, Shaheen Holloway, Felipe Lopez, Jacque Vaughn, Othella Harrington, Rick Brunson, Khalid Reeves, Mark Macon, J.R. Reid and the list goes on.....


Yea but Green is a 6'8" sg who has NBA athleticism. You cant say the same about those other players other then maybe Felipe Lopez. It seems to me most people are impressed by how he looks athletically on the floor and how smooth his shot is rather then being enamored with the numbers he put up. In fact I haven't seen anyone mention his stats for the game yet.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> People who want to trade the pick....I dont think it's going to happen....
> 
> Why would we trade our highest pick in years? It's the first time in a long time that we have had this kind of a pick, and Nash has stated that he likes this years draft class....


First off, the fact that this is the teams highest pick in years shouldn't/won't be taken into consideration when deciding to trade it. If we had the last three #4 picks, the reasons for trading it shouldn't be any different.

Second, why would you trade it? Easy, to get more of a sure thing. If Nash thinks:

A) This is a weak draft and our pick appears to have more value than he actually think it has.

B) We can get a player and swap picks with a team later in the draft where Nash feels he can get a much high value pick.

Last, Nash isn't a total idiot. He's not going to say "This draft is terrible, we don't like anyone in it." If he did, he would lessen the value of our pick because other teams know we don't really want it (much like when we traded Rasheed).

I'm not sold that trading the pick is what we have to do. I am sold if a good deal comes along, there is nothing wrong with trading the pick.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Weaknesses: *Effort seems suspect at times, can often be seen walking or resting on the court... Kind of has that I'll do what I want domineer when on the court, and sometimes appears to put style over substance... *Also, he'll be spectacular one game, but then he'll forget to dominate...where is he? Needs to put up the monster performances that brought him where he is on a more consistent basis... Needs to bulk up, right now gets pushed around easily. Will have to improve his leg and upperbody strength to finish his drives... He has broad shoulders and a great frame, just needs to put in the work... Still dominating high schoolers, needs to bring his game to a point where he can do it at the next level as well.


Does this concern any of you? I hope that does not mean he will do that in the pros. I want a guy who is competitive and has fire in his belly.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> With Telfair, Outlaw and Green you guys would be set for about 10 more years.


That would be sweet with some establshed vets mixed in.

I wonder if Khryapa might be able to play the 4? I Watched him close last ngiht. He is a banger and flat goes for it. He is all over the court, and not afraid to mix it up. He may have to bulk up a bit though.


Randolph or Rahim at the 4
Pryz starting or backing up a C

Ha possibly developing to be a solid backup


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

our future would be extremely exciting and intriguing

PG- Telfair...Smush Parker
SG- Green...Monia...Frahm
SF- Outlaw...Khryapa...Monia
PF- Randolph...Khryapa
C- Pryzbilla...HA/Nedzad combo

notes- i really think that the blazers should look into smush as a capable backup for telfair or maybe just draft a guy like Aaron Miles with our second rounder...i didnt include Theo due to his age and him being injury prone, i think that HA and Nedzad combined could POTENTIALLY capable of both supplying a backup C's numbers

that lineup excites me, a great passing floor leader with two 6'8-6'9 sweet shooting amazing athletes along with Zbo's interior scoring and Joel's rebounding and shot blocking.....i really like the future "Russian Bench Mob" with Monia and VK getting plenty of mins (20 mins for each of them) at the backup SG SF and PF (for VK).....can you tell i'm VERY excited if we can land Gerald


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

further on my above post

i think the blazers should use Darius, SAR, and NVE to explore beefing up our frontcourt.....despite my newfound belief in Joel and hope for HA and Big Ned i would like to have alittle more insurrance

i dont know just rambling.....just wanted to clear up where darius miles was and why he was missing in my "future" lineup....i think he is a headcase and needs to be traded, OUTLAW is just flat out better than him PERIOD.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Is there a possibility that GG wouldn't be around at our pick. I know it is early for the Mock drafts but is there anyone that would need him to fill a team need besides us? I hate getting all hyped up only to be dissapointed. Personally there haven't been many players in the draft this year that excite me. Bogut and Green are the only ones that I think will be impact. I am sure that there are others I just haven't run across them.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

it all depends on who all declares for the draft......if UNC's Williams declares that would really help ensure Green still being available at #5 but his performance last night in the AA game while it helped convince us of his potential also hurt our chances of having him still on the board at #5


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> Just remember guys, I was one of the first on the Telfair band wagon, 3 months prior to us drafting him. I was the first here to really put his name out there as a guy we should look at drafting. I am the originator!


So it's *YOUR * fault!


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Yeah I am a little worried about Green being there at #5.

I'll be rooting for UNC, that is for sure.

IF Williams declares then the likelyhood that Green is there becomes pretty good.

Bogut, Williams & Paul (if HE declares) are the top 3 picks.

UTA is at #4. Being that they just took a SG last year and resigned Giricek, and traded AWAY their starting PG Arroyo, and this draft is STRONG at PG. I would think they go PG (Williams\Felton, would love if Paul drops) or Euro Big man (Splitter\Andriuskevicius\Aleksandrov)

NO just took JR Smith as their SG

ATL has a plethora of swingmen

leaving CHA......


I am more concerned with their being 5 legit top players. IMO Bogut, Williams, Paul are three....I would put Green on that list (for POR)...

IF Green was taken that would leave POR to more than likely choose b\t Taft, Splitter, Willaims, Aleksandrov, Andriuskevicius.......

Are one of them a legit top 5 prospect? I don't know....

Although it is early still, more players will declare and IMO there will be some surprises. There ALWAYS is.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> Does this concern any of you? I hope that does not mean he will do that in the pros. I want a guy who is competitive and has fire in his belly.


I'm not overly concerned.

I have read other reports that indicate that he has a very strong work effort. He is in the National Honor Society academically, something you don't achieve from being lazy. 

I've also read that this perceived lack of effort is due to their team have such substantial leads in games that busting it would just be cocky. Again just hearsay, but if true understandable.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

I know I'll get blasted for this, but I don't want Green. I watched the McDonald's game last night, then watched the Blazer game. Green was impressive (especially the first 10 mintues of the game), but also had moments when he looked raw--turning the ball over, forcing shots, etc. He will be a good NBA player in 3-5 years. The Blazer game, another loss, another lesson for the young guys. Is this what you guys want to see from the Blazers for the next couple of years? Outlaw, Ha, Telfair, that's enough "green" guys on our roster--I don't want another high school defector. Maybe I'm just frustrated, but it's just painful to watch the Blazers right now. Stupid turnovers, bad shots, guys out of position--and the defense is worse!! It's just bad basketball. You draft another 19 year old kid in the first round, and this is what we will see next year, and maybe the year after.


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

you make good pts BUT.....

travis is showing real signs of being ready to be a steady contributor next season...and sebastian has stated that this summer he is gonna work his *** off in the gym on that jumper esspecially...yes, green will take 2 or so seasons to adjust but his potential is there and normally i would agree with you IF his jumper was average or subpar, but he its not....he combines his outlaw like athleticism with an even better J than travis's and possibly along the lines of a young rashard lewis but able to play the 2 as oppsosed to rashard being pretty limited to the 3 spot 

However, after saying all of that good stuff......i really think that the ultimate success of this blazer team in the future is the play and attitude of one Mr. Zachary Randolph....if he can improve his conditioning (esspecailly his frickin littel chicken legs), defense, and overall team attitude then we will be amazing.....

another school of thought- say theoretically we draft Green....and then green and travis live up to their potential, do we need a zach randolph????....maybe we would only need or be better off with solid role player big men much like seattle's big men.....one thing that scares me about that is the possibility of them being offensive liabilities so they (Joel and the given PF) would atleast have to be able to hit a few shots and dunk...overall enforcers are who we would need along with Bassy, Green, and Outlaw


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I think if you have a solid PG, a solid SG, and a solid SF (and backups too boot)..you can live with a so-so PF (so so being "Shareef". And he's only "so-so" because he's older).

Btw, I was watching Shareef last night from behind the bench..I should've brought a "stay in Portland Shareef" sign, but didn't...anyways, he was looking into the crowd last night. And he looked bored out of his gord...

speaking of *gord*..could someone find out if he was bored?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think having a player that is ready to break out in 2 years is fine. I doubt Portland can get a SG via trade that makes them a legit HCA team in the next couple years, so you swing for the fences and try to land a plyer with McGrady type skills to blend in with the other young guys as they start to com into their own. 

Now this is a big gamble but lets assume these guys live up to their potential....

Outlaw (Marion)
Telfair (Marbury)
Green (McGrady)
Zach (Brand)
Pryz (Pryz)

then factor in Miles, Khyrapa, Monia, Ha 

Even if these guys only live up to 70% of their potentila you are looking at a good well balanced young team with a long term Playoff window.

We've all been saying "Look at how well that's worked for Chicago" ok I'm looking and I'm seeing a team that is playing for the HCA this season. Their Abundanmce of Lottery picks are starting to come into theri own in the league and are starting to gel. This is what Portland is looking at as well. Maybe a couple years out of the playoffs, but the talent and Potential in players to be super powerful once they develop. An advantage Portland has over say the Clippers is Paul IMO will continue to pay the big moeny to retain the young players, as long as he sees them as being guys who will mgive the team a shot at the ring.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

If we don't have one of the top 4 picks we will not get Green as he will be gone. If this happens I say we trade Telfair for a SG and select Deron Williams of Illinois.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> If we don't have one of the top 4 picks we will not get Green as he will be gone. If this happens I say we trade Telfair for a SG and select Deron Williams of Illinois.


and the winner of the beating a dead horse award goes to....


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Hap said:


> and the winner of the beating a dead horse award goes to....



lol who is that dead horse beat cannedhamzano?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Now this is a big gamble but lets assume these guys live up to their potential....
> 
> Outlaw (Marion)
> Telfair (Marbury)
> ...


Whose roster do you see Pryz living up to his potencial on??? and since when does Telfair compare to Stephon? Marbury is much bigger/more physical, and brings a very different skillset IMO... if I were to compare ST's potencial to players in today's game I'd go with Tinsley or TParker. I'm not too wild about the Zach-Brand comparison either.

...anyways safe to say that a team today made up of those sorts of talents would be competitive, but we're a loooooong ways from this being the case (if ever). Dreaming can be a fun distraction from reality though...

STOMP


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I think having a player that is ready to break out in 2 years is fine. I doubt Portland can get a SG via trade that makes them a legit HCA team in the next couple years, so you swing for the fences and try to land a plyer with McGrady type skills to blend in with the other young guys as they start to com into their own.
> 
> Now this is a big gamble but lets assume these guys live up to their potential....
> 
> ...



If Outlaw gets the post up game and turn around jumper down pat...who would he be comapred to then? I don't want to get throttled with this comparrison, but if he had that move in his arsenal, I would have to see ON OFFENSE he would be a poor mans Jordan..yes I said it. There are very few guards that had the back to the basket game that Outlaw could develop because of his freakish athletic ability. I say only Jordan IF he gets those back to the basket moves down, if not the Marion comparison seems the best so far.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> If Outlaw gets the post up game and turn around jumper down pat...who would he be comapred to then? I don't want to get throttled with this comparrison, but if he had that move in his arsenal, I would have to see ON OFFENSE he would be a poor mans Jordan..yes I said it. There are very few guards that had the back to the basket game that Outlaw could develop because of his freakish athletic ability. I say only Jordan IF he gets those back to the basket moves down, if not the Marion comparison seems the best so far.


Well, Outlaw needs to learn how to dribble the ball at a high level, too. So that means he needs to:

1. Get better handles,
2. Get a post-up game
3. Master the turnaround jumper

in order to be closer to Jordan on offense. I think there are other things (including passing and ability to get to the free throw line) that Jordan had even at a young age that Outlaw lacks, but those three things are big deals, so bringing up Jordan doesn't seem like a very relevant thing to do.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> If Outlaw gets the post up game and turn around jumper down pat...who would he be comapred to then? I don't want to get throttled with this comparrison, but if he had that move in his arsenal, I would have to see ON OFFENSE he would be a poor mans Jordan..yes I said it. There are very few guards that had the back to the basket game that Outlaw could develop because of his freakish athletic ability. I say only Jordan IF he gets those back to the basket moves down, if not the Marion comparison seems the best so far.



maybe a poor mans Reggie Jordan.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> If Outlaw gets the post up game and turn around jumper down pat...who would he be comapred to then? I don't want to get throttled with this comparrison, but if he had that move in his arsenal, I would have to see ON OFFENSE he would be a poor mans Jordan..yes I said it. There are very few guards that had the back to the basket game that Outlaw could develop because of his freakish athletic ability. I say only Jordan IF he gets those back to the basket moves down, if not the Marion comparison seems the best so far.


Outlaw reminds me more of a young T-Mac than a young MJ. MJ was just so fluid, even in college. Outlaw needs to work on his handles, big time. Also, I'd like to see him put on some muscle. He has a tough time with things like fighting through screens, or defending the post due to his lack of strength. Hopefully, he's dedicated enough to put the time in the weight room. If he comes in next season with an extra 10 + pounds of muscle, and improved ball handling . . . it COULD be a breakout season for him. Probably still 2 years away though. Or, he could fade into mediocrity like Darius Miles. I just have no idea which way he will go.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Well, Outlaw needs to learn how to dribble the ball at a high level, too. So that means he needs to:
> 
> 1. Get better handles,
> 2. Get a post-up game
> ...


Anybody remember Clyde as a rookie? He was a SF who could run and slash. The shot came later. The ball-handling and passing came later. Heck, Clyde was ALWAYS an ugly ball-handler. He dribbled too high, never used his left hand, and had a tendency to watch his dribble. He made it work though.

I'm not saying Outlaw will be another Clyde....but given their respective ages when they entered the league, you have to recognize the room Outlaw has to grow. A lot depends on his work ethic (and on getting a decent coach!).


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> I'm not saying Outlaw will be another Clyde....but given their respective ages when they entered the league, you have to recognize the room Outlaw has to grow. A lot depends on his work ethic (and on getting a decent coach!).


I love Drexler, but he was never in the same class in many respects that Jordan was. Outlaw-Drexler comparisons seem more appropriate than Outlaw-Jordan ones.

Premature, perhaps, in either case, but I just don't see Outlaw much like Jordan at all.

Ed O.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I love Drexler, but he was never in the same class in many respects that Jordan was. Outlaw-Drexler comparisons seem more appropriate than Outlaw-Jordan ones.
> 
> Premature, perhaps, in either case, but I just don't see Outlaw much like Jordan at all.
> 
> Ed O.


I agree completely. That kind of comparison just sets young players up to be labeled failures. Outlaw needs to be judged for what he is - a straight-from-high school, non-lottery pick.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oldmangrouch said:


> I agree completely. That kind of comparison just sets young players up to be labeled failures. Outlaw needs to be judged for what he is - a straight-from-high school, non-lottery pick.



it's something I find stupid (the comparisons to current day player)..because instead of thinking "hey, this kid has a good game, kind of like McGrady in a way" they think "hey, he's going to be the next McGrady".

And if he's not, he's a "bum".


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Well, Outlaw needs to learn how to dribble the ball at a high level, too. So that means he needs to:
> 
> 1. Get better handles,
> 2. Get a post-up game
> ...


Well, to be fair, Jordan didn't have a terribly polished post-up game or turn-around jumper as a very young player. He refined both to enormous degrees as he got older, in the NBA. 

He did have great handles, though, from Day 1 in the NBA.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Minstrel said:


> Well, to be fair, Jordan didn't have a terribly polished post-up game or turn-around jumper as a very young player. He refined both to enormous degrees as he got older, in the NBA.


Yeah... sorry I wasn't very clear. I mixed things up a bit. The two things that were originally listed (and you mention above) are things that Jordan worked on and added, and I think Outlaw could, too. Handles are something that MJ had at a young age, along with getting to the line and good passing, that I haven't seen out of Outlaw to date.

I don't know if that's any clearer. Oh, well 

Ed O.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I have always wanted Green, and still think he is going to be the best player in this years draft. Period.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Gosh all this Green hype reminds me of all the hype that Darius Miles had when coming out....

Both of them don't/didn't have a good work ethic coming out of high school.....Darius was suppose to be the next best thing according to all the people that hyped him up, and look what he has produced in this league...and his lousy work ethic and bored looking play has carried over....


People I'm going on record and saying that the PORTLAND TRAILBLAZERS WILL NOT DRAFT GERALD GREEN......You can take what you want from that statement but I'm sticking to it and on draft day 2005, I can pull up this post and just smirk at all you.....


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Gosh all this Green hype reminds me of all the hype that Darius Miles had when coming out....
> 
> Both of them don't/didn't have a good work ethic coming out of high school.....Darius was suppose to be the next best thing according to all the people that hyped him up


I haven't heard of Green not having a good work ethic, I have only heard he takes a bit of a break when his team is murdering the opposition, which is what any player does. I don't think you can compare them to one another either. Green is a player who already has a jump shot better than MOST if not all players at his age. Darius didn't have that and every GM knew that. Green has 2 of the most important things any player can have, a great shooting touch and insane athleticism. 



> and look what he has produced in this league...and his lousy work ethic and bored looking play has carried over....


You act as if he's a bench player or that no other team would welcome him to their team. He's a solid NBA player. He has deficiencies like most NBA players but he's a very solid NBA player, a much better than average player. He can do some very nice things on the court and he's only 22 or 23 years old. He still has time to improve his game. He's not bad at any means, in fact if I could get Darius Miles with a great shooting touch, a player that YOU call Gerald Green then this team could really win some games and be covered in every aspects of the basketball court. 



> People I'm going on record and saying that the PORTLAND TRAILBLAZERS WILL NOT DRAFT GERALD GREEN......You can take what you want from that statement but I'm sticking to it and on draft day 2005, I can pull up this post and just smirk at all you.....


Maybe not, who knows. It is just way too early to talk about who they are going to pick and who they aren't. Players can get injured, draft positions can change, and players can blow private workouts. At THIS time, I would hope Portland would draft him, but knowing Nash's delicate position right now I would think he would want instant gratitude rather than another player who will get him wins 2 or 3 years from now.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Yeah... sorry I wasn't very clear. I mixed things up a bit. The two things that were originally listed (and you mention above) are things that Jordan worked on and added, and I think Outlaw could, too. Handles are something that MJ had at a young age, along with getting to the line and good passing, that I haven't seen out of Outlaw to date.
> 
> I don't know if that's any clearer. Oh, well


Crystal.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Gosh all this Green hype reminds me of all the hype that Darius Miles had when coming out....
> 
> Both of them don't/didn't have a good work ethic coming out of high school.....Darius was suppose to be the next best thing according to all the people that hyped him up, and look what he has produced in this league...and his lousy work ethic and bored looking play has carried over....


Work ethic? I didn't know he had that problem. 

That's the only comparison you made between Miles and Green, so they're probably not that much alike.



> People I'm going on record and saying that the PORTLAND TRAILBLAZERS WILL NOT DRAFT GERALD GREEN......You can take what you want from that statement but I'm sticking to it and on draft day 2005, I can pull up this post and just smirk at all you.....


While we're making predictions, I'll go on record saying Portland won't draft Bogut or Williams. I won't smirk though, I have nothing to prove by this prediction.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> That's the only comparison you made between Miles and Green, so they're probably not that much alike.


That and the fact that their both the typical high school skinny athletic freaks who wont live up to their hype......


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> That and the fact that their both the typical high school skinny athletic freaks who wont live up to their hype......



and you accuse people of taking **** about morrison.

I hate to break this to you, but morrison will never live up to his hype, or your own hyping of him. Does that mean he won't be any good?


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> That and the fact that their both the typical high school skinny athletic freaks who wont live up to their hype......


Like McGrady, Jermaine, Kobe, and Garnett?

Here's what I really don't understand; why would anyone would be so against a player they couldn't possibly know much about? I'm not a huge fan of drafting Bogut and despite seeing him play in 10 games (1 in person), reading bios, and looking on draft websites, I can't say that he's going to be horrible or that he would be a horrible pick. So when us non-insiders try to break down a high school player, it's very difficult for us to have much credibility (I think Hap said something like this earlier). 

Same goes for the people who say "Green is the pick. Period." Nobody really knows. We can talk about why we like him or not, but to say he IS going to be something or promise he won't be another thing doesn't make much sense.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> Here's what I really don't understand; why would anyone would be so against a player they couldn't possibly know much about?


Other people don't know much about him as well.....i just get miffed when people drool over some guy that they haven't seen.....And in most cases these extremely over hyped players never live up their expectations.....That and the fact that I'm sick of picking players and then waiting around years and hoping that he turns out to be a diamond in the rough.....With our first really good pick in a long time, I think we need a player who can come in and be ultra productive.....And I'm pretty sure that management feels the same way.....I mean seriously you all complain about losing and all that, well if you want to be in the toilet of league for about 5 years then sure lets keep on drafting players that are huge projects and wont contribute for a couple of years, if at all.....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> I hate to break this to you, but morrison will never live up to his hype, or your own hyping of him. Does that mean he won't be any good?


Nuh uh......Morrison will be better than Jordan, Bird, Magic, Wilt, Oscar, Pistol Pete and all the all time greats......Morrison will eventually take over the league and will be claimed as the best player ever when all is said and done....Then he will run for president win it and conserve world peace..After that he will marry Pamela Anderson and run a diabetes clinic for pornstars.....


If he doesnt live up to all that hyping that I just listed above, than I think he will still be alright....


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Nuh uh......Morrison will be better than Jordan, Bird, Magic, Wilt, Oscar, Pistol Pete and all the all time greats......Morrison will eventually take over the league and will be claimed as the best player ever when all is said and done....Then he will run for president win it and conserve world peace..After that he will marry Pamela Anderson and run a diabetes clinic for pornstars.....
> 
> 
> If he doesnt live up to all that hyping that I just listed above, than I think he will still be alright....


Morrison is a slower, much-atheletic, worse-shooting Luke Jackson. Thats a 2nd round pick, maybe even an undrafted player.In other words, a Jason Kapono type player.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Morrison is a slower, much-atheletic, worse-shooting Luke Jackson. Thats a 2nd round pick, maybe even an undrafted player.In other words, a Jason Kapono type player.


you must not be watching Morrison play then, because everything you said was the opposite of Morrison, except where you said "much athletic".....You might want to take a look at where the people at NBAdraft.net and Draftcity.com have him projected in the 2006 mock draft....Its far from 2nd round pick or undrafted.......

Nice playing. Try again.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Other people don't know much about him as well.....i just get miffed when people drool over some guy that they haven't seen.....


I said the other people don't know also.

If it annoys you when people act like they know stuff they don't, why do you do it yourself? You rip on a guy you know little about, it's hypocritical.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Blazer Freak said:


> Morrison is a slower, much-atheletic, worse-shooting Luke Jackson. Thats a 2nd round pick, maybe even an undrafted player.In other words, a Jason Kapono type player.


Your joking right?








Morrison is not slow because he looks funky when he runs. He is deceptively athletic who carries a very high basketball IQ. Just because he isn't an athletic freak ,doesn't mean he won't be drafted. I can guarentee you, he'll go top 10 in the 06 draft. He can get his shot off on anyone, and is one of the top clutch performers in the college game. He just doesn't miss when he is open. He is the ultimate team player. A very humble player who won't let his ego get in the way of becomming a star. To say he'll be a 2nd round pick or undrafted is just assinine. The guy really has it all, and at this time has to be the favorite to win the Wooden Award as a JUNIOR. Look what he did in the tournament, while the rest of his teammates were out there playing scared or just plain stinking it up, he came ready to play. He didn't just score the rock. He put up some all-around great numbers and single handly took over the game late in the 2nd half vs. Winthrop.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Tince said:


> I said the other people don't know also.
> 
> If it annoys you when people act like they know stuff they don't, why do you do it yourself? You rip on a guy you know little about, it's hypocritical.


People overlook his weaknesses, which i think are exactly what this team doesnt need....

I never rip on the guy because of what I see him do on the court, I rip on the guy because he is the typical overhyped project player, and I dont really rip on him its more me ripping on you guys for drooling over him and getting caught up in all the hype....but hey, if you want to wait 4-5 years before you see a quality basketball team then sure, we can draft him and we can start drafting middle school kids, because their freakishly athletic, and have huge potential......

The word potential is one of the most over used words in basketball.....


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Green > Morrison. It's worth the wait because all our guys are around the same age.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> People overlook his weaknesses, which i think are exactly what this team doesnt need....
> 
> I never rip on the guy because of what I see him do on the court, I rip on the guy because he is the typical overhyped project player, and I dont really rip on him its more me ripping on you guys for drooling over him and getting caught up in all the hype....but hey, if you want to wait 4-5 years before you see a quality basketball team then sure, we can draft him and we can start drafting middle school kids, because their freakishly athletic, and have huge potential......
> 
> The word potential is one of the most over used words in basketball.....


I agree with 90% of your post. I'm not sold on Green, I'm not a huge fan of taking on yet another project. 

You still can't say you know that is the typical overhyped project. He may be the best player to ever play in the NBA and score 30ppg next year, which would then make him underhyped. Nobody on this board knows what category of high school player he falls in. 

If you don't think it's a good idea for Portland to take on another project, I can agree with you. But I can't agree with someone who already has the next 4-5 years of a player figured out, and it's based on a couple games, websites, or news articles.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm not against taking Green, but getting another high school player doesn't sound like a recipe to turn things around. I would guess the average HS player takes three years to start reaching there potential. Can fans afford to wait? Will we have good support for all the young players we are stockpiling? What veteran will help these guys develop a good work ethic in practice and keep there nose clean off the court? I look at DMiles as one of those players who needed someone to push him earlier in his career, but didn't get it. Great potential, but underachieves. The Clippers probably didn't put good people(coaches or players) around him. His former teamate Odom is another example of someone who should have play like KG, but woun't ever live up to his potential. If we really feel Green is a can't miss player, we should take him, but I would prefer trading to move up for Bogut.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Miles and Green are different players. Green has a very good jumpshot and perimeter game, Miles never has. Miles is a good player as long as he's starting and doing what he does well(taking the ball too the hoop). 

I've been wanting us to take Green for a couple of months, he looks like the best prospect.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Other people don't know much about him as well.....i just get miffed when people drool over some guy that they haven't seen.....And in most cases these extremely over hyped players never live up their expectations.....That and the fact that I'm sick of picking players and then waiting around years and hoping that he turns out to be a diamond in the rough.....With our first really good pick in a long time, I think we need a player who can come in and be ultra productive.....And I'm pretty sure that management feels the same way.


I doubt management forms 1% of their opinion from the over hyping draftsites or chatrooms, so really when you get upset that some posters "drool over some guy" it's really all on you. I'm not sure who this mythical _ultra productive_ player you're sure management is targeting at #5 is... it seems that outside Bogut this draft is lacking in that sort of polished sure thing. 

...and btw, no one is for drafting some guy "hoping that he turns out to be a diamond in the rough"... you draft a diamond in the rough and hope he puts it all together to become a player. 



> well if you want to be in the toilet of league for about 5 years then sure lets keep on drafting players that are huge projects and wont contribute for a couple of years, if at all.....


I don't know who posters are supposed to talk up other then the guys who are coming out... Sorry I can't compete with your high brow toilet references, but is this anger of yours stemming from no one buying into your overhyping of Rudy?

STOMP


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Something interesting I found......

Scout Hoops has Green listed as the 6th best SF......and the 21st best overall......They are the most extensive and accurate high school talent evaluators on the the web......

Just something ponder on this late night.....


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Something interesting I found......
> 
> Scout Hoops has Green listed as the 6th best SF......and the 21st best overall......They are the most extensive and accurate high school talent evaluators on the the web......
> 
> Just something ponder on this late night.....


Interesting. He appeared to be the best player on the court in the McDonald's game, but maybe he just had one good game.

One question Zagfan, where is this site rated as the most extensive and accurate talent evaluators on the web?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> One question Zagfan, where is this site rated as the most extensive and accurate talent evaluators on the web?


It is run by professionals who scout full time for a living......as opposed to some of the amateurs out there with their own homemade sites....

About Scout.com 



> Scout.com is virtually unopposed in the delivery of basketball recruiting information online. National editor Dave Telep is the most recognized and respected scout in the country and leads a team that includes Tracy Pierson and Greg Hicks, former operators of PrepWestHoops; Jeff Goodman, formerly of Prepstars and who has written for a variety of national publications including USA Today; Chris Monter, nationally recognized publisher of the Monter Draft News and College Basketball News, and Eric Bossi, Prepstars analysts who also has written for numerous publications across the country. The lastest addition to the team is Mike Sullivan, formerly the competition's national editor and most recognized basketball expert.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

They having very little information on Green, which is surprising for a professional scouting service.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Scout.com is virtually unopposed in the delivery of basketball recruiting information online.


Virtually unopposed? What a peculiar use of language.

barfo


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> It is run by professionals who scout full time for a living......as opposed to some of the amateurs out there with their own homemade sites....


If they do it for a living, what's their excuse for having Dorrell Wright in their top prospects lists for 2003 and 2004?

Unless South Kent High School is some sort of prep school, or there are two Dorrell Wrights, or they intermingle juniors in with seniors, OR Wright was forced to repeat his senior year, then it looks like they made a pretty significant mistake. I must be missing something.

Their focus seems to be on prospects for *college*, rather than the NBA. Just looking at their rankings where they put guys shorter than 6'6" in at small forward shows they're not putting the players in order with the NBA in mind, so while their lists are interesting to look at, even if they ARE "virtually unopposed" in their field, it's a different field than the one we talk about here on a daily basis.

Ed O.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

And considering that there are a handful of guys rated above him in their ranking that have made neither the Reebok Roundball classic, nor the McDonalds all american games....


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok here's teh "Proffessional scouts for that website....Interstingly their expierience is as Recruiting analysists for Internet sites...

http://scouthoops.scout.com/3/bios.html


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Part of C.Ford's column today:
http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&id=2026641&CMP=ILC-INHEAD



> Gerald Green, SG, Gulf Shores Academy (Houston)
> The line: 24 points, 6-for-9 from 3
> The skinny: The most athletic player in the game also proved to be the best shooter. Green hit his first five 3s and topped it off with a couple of spectacular dunks. Not only did he get great elevation on his dunks but he really gets fantastic lift on his jump shot. With his size and vertical, he's going to be able to get that shot at the next level whenever he wants. Green had a couple of nice moves taking his defender off the dribble and generally played in control the entire game. His performance in the practices and scrimmages was less impressive. There, he seemed to struggle shooting off the dribble and played more lackadaisically – knocks that scouts have had all year. However, his ability to step up in the big game – including hitting two clutch free throws at the end of the game – impressed scouts. He clearly has the athleticism and jump shot to succeed at the next level. He's going to have to work on his body and get a better feel for the game, but given that it's a very weak SG class this year, Green remains the top two-guard prospect on the board and a likely lottery pick on draft night if he chooses to declare. He told Insider on Tuesday that he was leaning heavily toward playing at Oklahoma State next season, but after Wednesday night's performance, it would be an absolute shock if he didn't come out.


----------

